# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  vitiligo gezicht en handen

## Erienne

Kan men zelfbruiners gebruiken op de plaatsen waar de vitiligo de huid wit heeft gemaakt en helpt het ? Indien ja ware dat toch een grote hulp om die vlekken wat te verdoezelen. Graag een antwoordje.

----------

